# عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم



## eman88 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*بس الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
سلام السيد المسيح عليكم
اردي ان اقترح عليكم اقتراح خطر على بالي واتمنى من الله ان يعجبكم اقتراحي هو 
ان تمنحوا الفرصة لاعضاء وزوار هذا المنتدى بأن يكتبوا مشالكله داخل المنتداى ليحصلوا على المساعدة من باقي الاعضاء
اقصد انه لاي انسان يعاني من مشكلة لا يهم ما هي يستطيع عرضها هنا لنساعده على حلها ونريحه قليلا فكلما حكى همه اكثر يرتاح منه يحصل على عدة حلول من الزوار
ان امكن ان تفتحوا مكان مخصص لهذا بعنوان مناسب له مثل قلوب حائرة او مشكلتي هي او اي عنوان اخر فبهذا يزيد اقبال الزوار للموقع وانا متأكدة انه لا يوجد انسان دون مشاكل وبحاجة للمساعدة انا منهم ولا استحي لهذا اعرض عليكم هذا الاقتراح انشالله ينال اعجابكم وشكرا لكم وجازاكم الله خيرا
اختكم بالمسيح :ايمان*:smi420::17_1_34[1]:


----------



## christin (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

*تخيلي ياايمان انا كنت عاوزه اقترح نفس الاقتراح ده...*


----------



## eman88 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

*القلوب عند بعضها مش مشكلة كانك انت اقترحتي كلنا واحد * :smil12:


----------



## eman88 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

*الي بينلي انو اقتراحي ما عجبكوا يلا مش مشكلة نشالله اقتراحات تاني تعجبكوا سلام*


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

اقتراح لذيذ
و نمضي المعذب فلان


----------



## dr.sheko (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

هو اقتراح جميل جدا
بس لازم تعرفي يا ايمان ان اللي يحل
المشكلة او يقول رأيه
لازم يكون مستواه الروحي كويس
وخبرته مش قليله 
ربنا يباركك و تقترحي اقتراحات حلوة على طول


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

اقتراح لذيذ اوى و انا معاكى


----------



## ارووجة (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

اقتراح حلو كتير وبساعد كل واحد منا
بس كان ياريت كتبتي هالموضوع بقسم الاقتراحات 
علشان روك يشوف الاقتراح ويعطي رأيه
وربنا معاكي اختي


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

اوافق بشدة يا ايمان ربنا يبركك


----------



## يوستيكا (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

بجد اقتراح جميل جدااااااااااااااا موافقة عليه


----------



## dudu (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

اقتراح جميل جدا موافق عليه 
100/100  :smil7:
DUDU:ab4:


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

اقتراح راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

يارب روك ينفذه


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

*اقتراح جميل حيببتى
ويا رب الادارة توافق عليه*


----------



## تونى 2010 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي اقتراح اريد ان اعرضه عليكم ادخلوا ان ارتم*

لا اوافق على الموضوع ده لان لو مثلا واحد او واحده زعلان مع باباه او مراته او جوزها او خطيبته او اى حاجه مش هينفع اعرض مشكلتى على الناس .
انا اسف بس ده رأيى ومقنع بيه شكرا ياايمان​


----------

